# PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 4: #8 Warriors (2) vs #1 Mavericks (1)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_vs_









*(8) Golden State Warriors* (2) 
_vs_
*(1) Dallas Mavericks* (1)










































Oakland, California
Sunday, April 29, 2007
7:00 pm PST










*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







*PG* – Baron Davis







*SG* – Monta Ellis







*C* – Andris Biedrins







*SF* – Jason Richardson







*PF* – Stephen Jackson​ 
*Mavs*:







*PG* – Jason Terry







*SG* – Devin Harris 







*C* – Erick Dampier 







*SF* – Josh Howard







*PF* – Dirk Nowitzki​ 
*Series Results:* 
*Game 1:* Warriors 97, Mavs 85, game thread
*Game 2:* Mavs 112, Warriors 99, game thread
*Game 3:* Warriors 109, Mavs 91, game thread 
*Game 4:* 
*Game 5:*: Tuesday, May 1, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX
*Game 6:* (if necessary): Thursday, May 3, TBD, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 7:* (if necessary): Saturday, May 5, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX​


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

this is the big one no doubts

win this game and i think the warriors are home and dry


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The winner of this game will win the series. I hope the Warriors and their fans bring the same type of intensity they had in game 3. Go Warriors! We believe!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

damn, i will b at school again. Warriors are good at home and we should be able to take this one. Baron will go for 40 points


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Time for the Warriors to play with heart again, with help from Oracle fans.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gotta say the Mavs take this one

But I'm genuinely scared


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> damn, i will b at school again.


You're at school on a Sunday at 7?

Huge game; GS can lock it away with this. Hopefully the crowd will be as awesome as it was in game 3. Here's to the best upset ever! :cheers:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Smockgirl said:


> You're at school on a Sunday at 7?


Dude is in Australia - it's Monday morning there when the game tips off. 

Thanks for the support, though.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Smockgirl said:


> You're at school on a Sunday at 7?
> 
> :


he`s in australia...it will be monday morning when the game starts in usa


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

thnx bruindre and starbury:cheers: 

oh and its ma birthday today, so the Warriors better win


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm expecting a great effort from the Mavs. As I've said their real leader is Avery Johnson, so most of their improvements come in between games when he can take over and drill home specific points (As he did between games 1 and 2) but not so much within games wen guys like Dirk aren't great at enacting change. This will be a tough game, I'm looking for a good effort from both teams.

We need Al to contribute in some way, and please for god's sake don't play pietrus unless somebody's in foul trouble. Or if he does play pull him as soon as he starts whining about calls that were clearly committed by him (my hatred for him is at an all-time high right now - even higher than when he *****ed to Tony Parker when he first got here).


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Pietrus is making it easy to decide who the odd swing man will be on this ball club. Funny thing is, other teams are still high on the guy. 

Sell high, I say.

Wish I could have stayed Bay side all weekend. It's going to be as crazy - if not crazier - as it was Friday night.

Oh, and anyone else catch Barkley calling the fans of Golden State 'hillbillies'? *******.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

thats what charles does 

if he sat there and did`nt say stupid **** then he would`nt be in a job for very long


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

baron playing well as usual

jax playing very well .....been the biggest surprise to me...really stepped it up in the playoffs

monta stinking up the joint.......needs to live up to his MIP billing !!

harrington....completly invisible....been a major disappointment in the playoffs so far 

pietrus....finally making a couple of shots...needs to continue it in the 2nd half


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice half court buzzer beater to end the first half! Baron is playing like an All-Star again. The crowd is crazy!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ellis needs to get off the court now...the warriors are losing because ha cant play defense on terry or harris and is`nt hitting any shots


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Davis with the dunk and the game is tied again!


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

wow go warriors!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

ronna_meade21 is back!!! and he likes what he see;s!!!!!!

Go Warriors!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome close. Congrats!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

What a great birthday! I nailed my science test and the warriors won yet again!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

What a great birthday! I nailed my science test and the warriors won yet again!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

YES!!! :yay: Congratulations! :cheers: I'm almost happier about your win than ours! Let's not lose focus. Hopefully, both our teams will take care of business in game 5.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Happy B'day Ronna!



Wow almost everything I said about this game came true, except that it was Pietrus instead of Al that contributed.

-driving at diop to get him in foul trouble when he's in the game is key, because otherwise the mavs have two seven footers and kill us on the boards.
-stack's the difference maker, their fortune largely rides on him b/c he penetrates so much
-don't foul dirk, let him shoot fadeaways and we're fine even if he makes them
Nellie said after the game that as much as he likes Al he has to perform better in practice tomorrow or he's not going to include him in the rotation. I know people don't think we need him b/c we're winning without him, but we do. He's our only real 'in between' player.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

diddy was OUTSTANDING once again

nice to see mickael step up tonight

harrington and ellis ...................blegh


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am lovin' it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good win W's!

And happy birthday Ronna! You're also giving W's some luck, kid! Keep it up!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

thanks essbee and zuca:clap: 

just watched don nelson in the press conference on nba.com

very funny guy:lol: the part about pietrus was Hilarius:lol:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Man, great game.

I'm eating my words--to a certain extent--about Pietrus. He picked a helluv a game to pick up his play. We needed it, especially with Monta and Al disappearing.

Mavs played a solid game, this was just a good dogfight. 

I'm simply exhausted after that game. Nothing more to say now....'cept Happy Birthday, ronna!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a great game that was. So proud of the Warriors for coming back late in the 4th and take another one from Dallas. One more game and the Warriors will pull one of the biggest upsets ever!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*I love these pics *


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

jus uploaded bds halfcourt shot then
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WpzWhkMRCxQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WpzWhkMRCxQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, that half-court shot was so exciting, not to mention the ending sequence. I LOVE IT!

One more win and we knock off one of the best regular-season teams in NBA history!


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

i'm exhausted. i picked apart this game, it's 2 am, the game ended around 10:13 and i watched it three times already. the biggest thing was that dallas finally got the game to how they want to play. they controlled it from the get go, but we have some guy named baron. and like he did all season he didn't let us go down.

hey the jrich stuff from stack hurt my feelings really bad, but my boy had another great game...i told you he'll wake up and be fine. i'm a little too nervous about al...he looks like he has no confidence at all. i balled earlier today and my shot wasn't going down for the first game and i was off all day cuz of confidence. i'm scared for al. monta i think just has to find his rhythm again and he'll be fine. but al overthinks. every shot he threw up tho i stood up just to be ready to cheer. 1 point. i really thought it was because of him using everything up on defense, but today was a very big indication since dallas was playing zone that al should have thrived cuz he could knock the shots down but he didn't...this was his chance. by the way, the zone was broken down when diop got into trouble. even jrich attacked. 

dallas figured it out. they know what they have to play...at least on paper. now they have to execute. and execution is all done with a set mind. i don't know what kind of mind they'll play with, but dirk said win or they're done. i dunno if they have a good mind set when your leader says something like that. the dubs have to win 1/3, and as we saw earlier if you leave it to the warriors to do their business, they can get it done. i'm not going to say anything cuz i don't want to jinx it, but youa ll know what i'm thinking right now.

and happy bday ronna...hope you liked the present the bay got you!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DAMN nice win guys I have been rooting for you all series(though I have been sceptical whether you could win it).

But now I am worried you guys will knock us out...............
Damn wont that be a bummer...............
(if we even make it into the next round that is....................)


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Fantastic game. Thank goodness for this series, else it wouldn't really feel like the playoffs at all. Three down, one to go.

Happy birthday ronna!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Great victory  I see that Warriors dream are coming to be truth  I see that fans are really great, they all are wearing yellow t-shirts  Great  I see passion in playaz eyes, they wanna fight, they wanna win it... It is great... I always there thinking about how Warriors will look like in close game and thaey played really strongly... I think Warriors should finish everything earrlie as it is possible... Don't let Mavs to feel the game, to feel that they cane do comeback... Warriors individually are better then Mavs, just Dirk is better, but Terry, Howard, Jeryy??? I think Davis, J-Rich, Jackson are really better then these 3 Mavsplayaz... Warriors just need more points form Harrington, I know these series are really hard for him, and I would like to see more better playing from Monta... Baron is really unreal, he is great leader, he show his leadership in very important moments... Pietrus had really great game, but it won't hapend again in this series... So lets go and beat Mavericks again  :yay: :cheers:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

The_Sandstorm said:


> i'm exhausted. i picked apart this game, it's 2 am, the game ended around 10:13 and i watched it three times already. the biggest thing was that dallas finally got the game to how they want to play. they controlled it from the get go, but we have some guy named baron. and like he did all season he didn't let us go down.
> 
> hey the jrich stuff from stack hurt my feelings really bad, but my boy had another great game...i told you he'll wake up and be fine. i'm a little too nervous about al...he looks like he has no confidence at all. i balled earlier today and my shot wasn't going down for the first game and i was off all day cuz of confidence. i'm scared for al. monta i think just has to find his rhythm again and he'll be fine. but al overthinks. every shot he threw up tho i stood up just to be ready to cheer. 1 point. i really thought it was because of him using everything up on defense, but today was a very big indication since dallas was playing zone that al should have thrived cuz he could knock the shots down but he didn't...this was his chance. by the way, the zone was broken down when diop got into trouble. even jrich attacked.


If you noticed the entire bay crowd was waiting for a chance to cheer Al because he's such a hard worker but damn he's been non existent for the last couple weeks, not just the playoffs. I mean he could at least REBOUND if he's not gonna score.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope Al regains his confidence for Game 5. We need him out there. 

Man, I am just SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait for Game 5. Hopefully we can finish the job in Dallas.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

essbee said:


> If you noticed the entire bay crowd was waiting for a chance to cheer Al because he's such a hard worker but damn he's been non existent for the last couple weeks, not just the playoffs. I mean he could at least REBOUND if he's not gonna score.


yeah, i noticed...i know we all want it...i watched the game on fsn first, and man barnett and fitz hella want it as well...you could hear it. the bay area stops when al takes a shot.

question to you guys, who do you want more to wake up, al or monta? i think for dallas i'd rather have al...our three's are kinda sucky right now, and dallas can stuff the lane. monta is more exciting, but i really want al in this.

oh yeah btw, al rebound more than score. funny.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The_Sandstorm said:


> question to you guys, who do you want more to wake up, al or monta? i think for dallas i'd rather have al...our three's are kinda sucky right now, and dallas can stuff the lane. monta is more exciting, but i really want al in this.


Al. No question. Not only can he bring more to help close this series out, but if we stand a chance at winning a game or two in the next round, we need Al to play like he's capable of in the paint.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

you guys are simply amazing...your team, your players, the fans...wow!


----------

